# Complete blood panel question -- and fasting



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I need to take Cinderella in for her annual exam in a couple weeks and I was wondering whether or not to have a complete blood panel done. It wasn't suggested when I first got her last year, I'm assuming because I have all of her medical records since she was born. (She's almost 5.) And it may not be suggested this time.

Cleo's complete blood panel was done (I'm guessing) because she was a new cat in the house and I have none of her medical records. 

When they ran Cleo's bloodwork, come results came back out of range and some were fine. When it was re-ran, it seems like all the ones that were fine came back out of whack. Her liver was the one that concerned me, so when I took her in on Saturday to get it re-tested, I was told she needed to fast for it.

So my question is this: If you have a complete blood panel done, don't a lot of the tests require fasting, and if so, shouldn't they be done separately? Wouldn't that make several results come back out of range? (Her new liver test came back fine, but she didn't fast for the first one.)

I know I'm rambling....please forgive me.

I guess my real question is why do a *complete* blood panel *ever* if some tests require fasting and some don't, or does it make that much of a difference?


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

This may not help in your case, but I had a similar problem with my oldest, this out of whack, that normal, now that is out of whack and this is normal. I was running out of patience and money so I inquired to the vet as to the actual laboratory testing procedures, accredation, calibration etc. ( I hated doing this because I love my vet but I happen to work in a laboratory environment, all labs have a lot of similarities. ) We agreed to do 2 panels and send one to another lab for comparison and/or confirmation. And guess what, the independent lab in Michigan came back NORMAL!!

So who was incorrect? :? I don't know but she's still alive and healthy IMHO. She is on thyriod meds and needs to go back next month, so I guess I'd better pay down that credit card.

Good Luck, and don't be afraid to question the process and ask for answers.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Those are great questions, Marie. I don't know the answer. But if someone here knows, I want to know, too.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Some tests require fasting and some don't.

1. Tests that require fasting are thrown off by things your cat may have eaten lately.

2. Tests that don't require fasting are not affected by what has been eaten recently or hasn't eaten recently.

Therefore, you can run tests 2 no matter what they've eaten or not eaten...they are not affected by fasting.

So...why not draw blood once, after a fasting period.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Because I don't like skipping breakfast if it's not necessary. I get grouchy. :lol: 

Good point, though, from a _practical_ point of view.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I could help you more if I knew exactly what your kitty was being tested for? 
General blood level checks for renal (BUN and Creatanine) Liver (Alt, Alkaline Phosphatase, Albumine) and multi systems, Total Protein, Glucose, etc do not require fasting. 

Some very specialized tests, cortisol levels, bile acids, etc, do require fasting. Your vet should tell you which tests require fasting. But generally speaking, the general health profiles that most vets would run for a healthy animal just as a base level, don't require fasting. 

Also, different labs have different parameters for normal.

An example in human medicine, I'm diabetic. I was tested several times for diabetes by one lab, who set the normal levels for fasting blood glucose at 70 to 110. I was finally tested by another lab, and my fasting blood sugar came back high at 110. By blood sugar didn't change, the lab did. I don't understand, nor can I explain these differences. I only know that they are frustrating. So to explain different results, I suppose its fair to say that some labs have more sensitive test ranges than others.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's got to make it frustrating for doctors to make accurate diagnoses.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

Exactly what I was thinking, practically, but it seems to be that they routinely run a panel, then have you back for a retest when fasting if certain values affected by food are out... so, you pay twice, kitty gets traumatized and stuck twice. But in defense of vets, human doctors do the same thing. I get regular blood work done and I just fast no matter what. It was funny that one time when my Dr. said, "we'll just have you back to check it when fasting" and I said "ohhh, but I am! :mrgreen: :wink: 

In my case too, when one cat has to fast, they all have to fast, so thats extra hassle too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

catnip said:


> In my case too, when one cat has to fast, they all have to fast, so thats extra hassle too.


That made me feel really bad, even though the appointment was only two hours after they usually eat. 

Rachel, it's the full blood panel they do when your cat is new (and for lots of other reasons, I'm sure). In Cinderella's case, I was wondering in case they just want to do one for her records. They may not even suggest it, though. 

I just think if fasting doesn't throw any of the test results off, which seems to be what Kitty's Mom is saying, then for her initial exam, I think I should have been told to fast Cleo. (And it could have saved me the cost and stress -- on her part and mine -- of re-testing her.)


----------



## thecatsmother (Apr 13, 2007)

I am not sure why you would need blood testing done if there is not a problem, when Melle was first diagnosed with kidney disease the blood test was a result of me telling the vet his symptons and her physical inspection of him.Sammy had a "wellness" blood test done last time,it was a bunch of tests usually costing about$130 for $80 but I only had it done because Sammy is 14yrs now and problems usually show up when they get older-as a baseline.They've never had any tests that require fasting. 

Marie


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know why any of the tests would require fasting either in just a general panel. Its the highly specialized tests that really require fasting. 

The only thing I can think of is if her glucose was showing high, they might want to recheck a fasting glucose, but an easier way to rule out diabetes is to run a urinalysis and check for sugar in her urine. 

This is a real head scratcher.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

we never tell people to fast their animals before general blood tests. The only ones we do are things like glucose curves and bile acids.

however, a lot of the people on a dog forum I'm part of always say to fast because it can alter results (I'm not sure which ones, or how though).

I guess to be on the safe side you can go before feeding and then let the kitty eat as soon as you get home.

In general though, values will fluctuate on a day to day basis. If a value is a few points high one time you test and perfectly normal another, its probably nothing to worry about. Results that are WAY out of normal ranges (think at least double the highest amount) are usually cause for concern and monitoring.

Red and white blood cells can be off for a number of reasons. Mild dehydration (nothing to worry about, just a little bit) can cause some of the values to go up. I generally don't worry about those - but anemia (really low red counts) are usually there for a reason. Even if one or two of the whites are kind of high it CAN be an indication of parasites or infection... but the body is usually pretty good at fighting things off. So unless they're major scary numbers, its also probably not something to worry about too much.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's a liver enzyme test, part of a complete blood panel. 

On her orignial blood test, the ALT (SGPT) level was 86 (normal is 10-100). 

But when I had her retested to see if the parasites were gone, the results for this test was 185. My vet said not to worry, it was "slighly high, but insignificant", but I wanted her retested. (I know, I'm a worrier!)

When I called to schedule the re-test, I was told to fast her.

The results were 106.

I'm fine with all of her tests results now.


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

I just have to share this...., Clyde had his annual physical last week. I always opt for the full blood and urine work-up due to his age (he is now 17 years old). Anyway, a friend who I have known since jr-high is his vet. I brought Clyde in a week before his appointment so that he could have his blood drawn and sent to the lab before his actual appointment. 

When the results came back to the vet's office, my friend couldn't believe that I hadn't been in touch with her about Clyde's "condition" much sooner, as I am pretty proactive about my cats' health. EVERYTHING was WAY out of wack according to the blood panel! She panicked for a minute, until she realized that the lab had tested the blood for a K-9, not a feline!!! :wink: 

I'm happy to report that Clyde is doing pretty well in all areas except for his kidneys, which actually came back with a better number than last year. He also has high blood pressure, which we are treating with medication for the next two weeks and then will have to have him re-evaluated to make sure that the medication isn't compromising his kidneys.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Debbie, that's so funny! At least your vet recognized the problem in a few seconds.  

I hope everything goes well for Clyde with his new medication.


----------

